# Petco Rat Manor Base Assembly



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

So we got the babies a new rat manor cage today. The old cage was a guinea pig cage we reconfigured for rat use. However we were only able to fit one or two levels for them, and really don't have the living space for a cage that is much longer than it is tall. We'd gone to several pet stores in the area and really only found this one. I like the height but it's such a pain to assemble. The two smaller shelves were bent and the hooks don't grab onto the wires well at all. It took me an hour to find one spot that the one smaller shelf fit into. The second smaller one is too bent to fit anywhere that I've tried yet. At least the middle level gave me no trouble...? Silver lining lol

Anyways my question is an assembly one. How the heck does the top wire half fit into the base? The directions are crap and just say to fit it into the base, however there are two slots on opposite sides of the base, but none line up with any of the wire hooks. I know this cage is relatively common so, could someone who has had or does have this cage help me out with how to fit the base together? Not impressed so far with this cage.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a rat manor as a spare cage and use only the middle level. I use zip ties so it stays together and doesn't fall apart when I scrub it in my bathtub...


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Ahh yes thank you, that's a smart idea as things were snapping out of place as I was moving it around. How did you fit the top wire half into the base pan? Are there hooks that are supposed to line up? I'm trying to post a picture but have been unsuccessful so far.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

The half shelves have hooks just like the middle shelf and fit into the side of the cage just the same. However I don't use those half shelves because they take too much space and then you don't have room to gang hammocks, a space pod, etc.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah that makes sense, thanks. I think the smaller shelves are pretty poorly designed as well. I'm not sure if mine just came bent or defective somehow, but it's frustrating me because not everything is fitting!


----------



## dagmara04 (Jan 4, 2016)

I have this cage as well and I think it can be hard to get together, especially at first. I change it up sometimes--right now I have the big middle shelf in and no little shelves. Sometimes I use the two little shelves and no middle shelf. I take up the space with a wheel, hammocks, tubes, litter boxes, etc. I never use the ladders.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah I have a love/hate relationship with it at the moment lol like you mentioned it's a little tricky to put together and in some ways crappily made (especially concerning how the levels don't clasp very tightly to the cage). But on the other hand I like the bar spacing, the big middle shelf, and the use of vertical space.


----------

